#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Далай-лама рассказал, что ожидает встречи с инопланетянами.

## Ho Shim

*Далай-лама рассказал студентам США, что ожидает встречи с инопланетянами*




> Духовный лидер призвал готовится к скорой встрече с инопланетянами. Об этом пишет pefata.ro.
> 
> Приглашенный в университет Портленда (штат Орегон), чтобы выступить перед студентами с речью о Вселенной и месте человека в столь обширном пространстве, Далай-лама обратился к теме инопланетян. Речь вызвала шок, тем более что это было выступление одного из лидеров человечества, поскольку, как хорошо известно, личности такого масштаба по разным причинам избегают данной темы.
> 
> Духовный лидер имел возможность рассказать студентам и не только им, что великая встреча с внеземной цивилизацией не так далека. Его идеи были действительно шокирующими, потому что он призвал студентов быть готовыми к тому моменту, когда они узнают гостей из других галактик, пишет efemeride.ro.
> 
> «В конце концов мы примем посетителей из другой галактики. Это те же люди. Может быть, немного различающиеся по внешнему виду, но, по сути, такие же. Те же чувствующие существа. Мы должны понимать, что пришельцы – это существа, которые чувствуют вещи, так же, как и мы, даже если они отличаются внешне», – считает Далай-лама.
> 
> Целью этой речи было подчеркнуть, что, независимо от физического облика инопланетян, они существа с такими же чувствами, как и мы. Этот факт содержит и предупреждение, что к ним нужно относиться с добротой, даже если они выглядят совсем иначе. Интересным является и указание Далай-ламы, что момент встречи будет шоком для большинства людей, потому что облик этих разумных существ может быть травмирующим.
> ...

----------

Aion (13.01.2014), Влад К (13.01.2014), Дмитрон (13.01.2014), Иришка_Л (15.01.2014), Нико (13.01.2014), Шавырин (13.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Это называется "Лама пошутил, а впечатлительные уфологи поняли из речи не совсем то, что имелось в виду"

----------

Ho Shim (13.01.2014), Алик (13.01.2014), Аурум (13.01.2014), Ашвария (14.01.2014), Бхусуку (14.01.2014), Дмитрон (13.01.2014), Дордже (13.01.2014), Фил (13.01.2014), Шавырин (13.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это называется "Лама пошутил, а впечатлительные уфологи поняли из речи не совсем то, что имелось в виду"


И надо заметить, не первый раз уже шутит так, что потом не смешно.
Потому что те кто его слушают, на другой волне юмора.

----------

Alex (13.01.2014), Алик (13.01.2014), Иляна (14.01.2014), Сергей Ч (13.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И надо заметить, не первый раз уже шутит так, что потом не смешно.
> Потому что те кто его слушают, на другой волне юмора.


Скажем так, _часть_ тех, кто на другой волне (большая часть, надеюсь, на правильной). Вот нам до сих пор "другая волна" аукается в виде рекоммендаций, ложно понятых как "следовать традиционной религии в своей местности и не выпендриваться".

----------

Алик (13.01.2014), Бхусуку (14.01.2014), Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

Я вот несколько резко, по мнению @*Котори* этот ролик прокомментировал

_Далай-лама о Ленине, водке и почему все люди одинаковы_
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post642283

Но лучше уж быть скучным занудой, чем таким юмористом  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я вот несколько резко, по мнению @*Котори* этот ролик прокомментировал
> 
> _Далай-лама о Ленине, водке и почему все люди одинаковы_
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post642283
> 
> Но лучше уж быть скучным занудой, чем таким юмористом


Махакаруна (кем по статусу положено быть ЕСДЛ) должна использовать искуссные методы, находящие дорогу к сердцу каждого. А когда "каждых" слишком много, то идут уже шутки на тему стереотипов и лайт-популизм. 

Вообще, мне кажется, католическая церковь выдвинула своего воплощенца мирового сострадания и милосердия, папу Франциска - и очень интересно наблюдать за этими двумя замечательными людьми (для людей с чистым видением) или за грамотным public relations двух религиозных институтов (для людей с менее чистым видением). Мне, кстати, оба нравятся! Но Франциск посвежее выглядит с лобызаниями прокажённых, такой хороший олдскул, как и требуется в наше новое средневековье.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (15.01.2014), Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Речь вызвала шок...


Это понятно. Можно представить, какой шок вызовут сообщения средств массовой информации о действительной встрече землян с внеземным разумом...  :EEK!:

----------


## Алик

> Это понятно. Можно представить, какой шок вызовут сообщения средств массовой информации о действительной встрече землян с внеземным разумом...


Так по Рен-ТВ каждый день то про круги внеземные на полях программы, то про туннели подземные на тысячи километров под всей Америкой, то про НЛО... Рейган вообще программу ПРО позиционировал, как защиту от инопланетян.  И никакого шока  :Smilie:

----------

Иляна (14.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Так по Рен-ТВ каждый день то про круги внеземные на полях программы, то про туннели подземные на тысячи километров под всей Америкой, то про НЛО... Рейган вообще программу ПРО позиционировал, как защиту от инопланетян.  И никакого шока


Это шоу-бизнес.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

А ежели ЕС как-бы намекает , что  не стоит воспринимать серьёзно ту религию , представителем которой является Далай - Лама ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Aion

> Это называется "Лама пошутил, а впечатлительные уфологи поняли из речи не совсем то, что имелось в виду"


Так Его Святейшество встречался с уфологами или со студентами университета Портленда?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так Его Святейшество встречался с уфологами или со студентами университета Портленда?


Уфологи в редакции молдовского издания ньюском.

----------


## Aion

> Уфологи в редакции молдовского издания ньюском.


Просветите, плиз, это издание уфологическое, или я чего-то не понял?   :Cool:

----------


## Юань Дин

поднимает себе рейтинг. Чтобы совсем не забыли.

----------


## Влад К

> Я вот несколько резко, по мнению @*Котори* этот ролик прокомментировал
> 
> _Далай-лама о Ленине, водке и почему все люди одинаковы_
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post642283
> 
> Но лучше уж быть скучным занудой, чем таким юмористом


Нет, на самом деле Вы точно подметили то, что ведущий здорово фильтрует слова ЕСДЛ. И потом это интервью для СМИ и ЕСДЛ не стал произносить длинных проповедей, а просто дал парочку советов для простых мирян, как мне кажется.

----------

Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Просветите, плиз, это издание уфологическое, или я чего-то не понял?


Нет, это просто популярное издание, гонящееся за сенсациями. Ну вы знаете




> В самом деле, ведь чем заняты современные СМИ? Они или промывают нам мозги по политическому заказу (правда, в данном случае эта составляющая отсутствует), или стараются разместить в нашем сознании психические вирусы, которые заставят нас покупать всякую ненужную нам дрянь. И озабочены медийщики, по существу, только одним — издать как можно более пронзительный визг, чтобы хоть на несколько секунд завладеть человеческим вниманием и успеть загрузить в чужую память проплаченный разной сволочью вредоносный код. Неудивительно, что любое сообщение о действительно жутком событии просто потеряется в водоворотах этой желтой пены.
> 
> Вот как выглядели заголовки о деле Крушина в общемедийном контексте той недели, когда информация о деле генерала еще могла считаться «новостью» и «событием» (для полноты картины читатель может сам домыслить выскакивающие из-под строчек поп-апы, призывающие купить «Мерседес» S-класса или ознакомиться со «скандальной фотосессией первой красавицы»):
> 
> 16 мая
> — Медсестры заклеивали брошенным младенцам рты
> — Застрелившийся милиционер сжигал коллег в печурке
> — Тайна кладбища секс-рабынь: главный сутенер убил и закопал в лесу собственную дочь
> 
> ...


Кстати, надо отметить, что "Козлы спасли непальский «Боинг» от гнева божества" - это реальная новость (сам читал в далёком 2008ом в новостных рубриках). Но то далёкий 2008 год. Сейчас же даже ТОП-5 Яндекса содержит такие зубодробительные новостные поводы, что ничего даже не надо притягивать за уши, типа восприятия шуток Далай-Ламы как реального заявления.

----------

Aion (13.01.2014), Ho Shim (13.01.2014), Legba (13.01.2014), Иляна (14.01.2014), Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

если инопланетяне и прилетят, то как минимум поступят с нами как белые колонизаторы с коренными жителями Америки

----------

Иляна (14.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.01.2014), Савелов Александр (26.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> если инопланетяне и прилетят, то как минимум поступят с нами как белые колонизаторы с коренными жителями Америки


Это если воспринимать инопланетян как антропоморфных существ, похожих на нас. 
Собака думает, что человеку от неё нужна кость, которую она глодает - и она рычит на него, опасаясь, что такую вкусную штуку у неё отберут.
Но если человек и собака могут ещё как-то установить контакт на основе общего понимания, то собака и вирус имуннодефицита (которым собаки не болеют) точно никак общих точек соприкосновения не найдут.

----------

Legba (14.01.2014), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.01.2014), Алик (13.01.2014), Иляна (14.01.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Положим даже что Его Святейшество не шутил. Кто может по существу возразить тому что Он сказал?

----------

Kit (13.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Положим даже что Его Святейшество не шутил. Кто может по существу возразить тому что Он сказал?


Тот, кто Его Святейшество ни во что не ставит, а таких тут, увы, большинство...  :EEK!:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Тот, кто Его Святейшество ни во что не ставит, а таких тут, увы, большинство...


это ясно. а ЧТО можно возразить?

----------


## Aion

> это ясно. а ЧТО можно возразить?


Да, собственно, то же, что обычно про Его Святейшество тут пишут "знатоки":  что он не имеет объективной информации, что он американский шпион, или что он одно думает, а другое говорит...

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Это если воспринимать инопланетян как антропоморфных существ, похожих на нас. 
> Собака думает, что человеку от неё нужна кость, которую она глодает - и она рычит на него, опасаясь, что такую вкусную штуку у неё отберут.
> Но если человек и собака могут ещё как-то установить контакт на основе общего понимания, то собака и вирус имуннодефицита (которым собаки не болеют) точно никак общих точек соприкосновения не найдут.


а ресурсы? а сама планета? я не думаю что уж настолько сильно будем отличаться от всех видов живых существ живущих во вселенной. хотя  несомненно найдутся и такие, о которых вы говорите.

----------


## Дмитрон

миры Дэвов и Асуров наверняка и есть инопланетяне?)

----------


## Поляков

> а ресурсы? а сама планета?


Жалкая дыра на краю галактики в системе жёлтого карлика. Кому она нужна? Если только снести могут, в случае постройки галактической магистрали.

----------


## Дубинин

> это ясно. а ЧТО можно возразить?


Ещё возражают, что что-бы была жизнь-тел, нужны условия близкие к земным, ибо вроде только углерод, может делать длинные цепи молекул (белковых), отсюда и температурные и иные границы.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Жалкая дыра на краю галактики в системе жёлтого карлика. Кому она нужна? Если только снести могут, в случае постройки галактической магистрали.


как минимум нам нужна. да и все ж таки планет где есть жизнь, гораздо меньше чем каменных шариков без атмосферы. и трассу тоже не построят. может просто резервацию или заповедник устроят. а может просто терраформируют на свой лад и заселят своими жизненными формами. а нас людей, в лучшем случае в резервации. как образцы первоначальной биосистемы. в любом случае я сильно удивлюсь добрым инопланетянам. все таки и они жители сансары как никак.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ещё возражают, что что-бы была жизнь-тел, нужны условия близкие к земным, ибо вроде только азот, может делать длинные цепи молекул (белковых), отсюда и температурные и иные границы.


это смотря какая жизнь. хоть сам и не видел (а если и видел то не помню) но думаю спектр жизненных форм может быть очень широким.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> миры Дэвов и Асуров наверняка и есть инопланетяне?)


не только. хоть несомненно и они тоже. не помню где но в сутре встречал расу и нагов и гаруд. нашим языком говоря рептилоиды и орнитоиды.

----------


## Дубинин

> это смотря какая жизнь. хоть сам и не видел (а если и видел то не помню) но думаю спектр жизненных форм может быть очень широким.


Но тогда без длинных цепей молекул, не будет тел, без тел,  не будет захвата Земли или иных Голливудских развлечений, а контакт будет какой- то другой- полевой, информационный.. (не интересный- и не динамичный, более того- такой контакт вообще прямо сейчас ежесекундный- через нас идут триллионы разных посланий в виде волн и прочего из Космоса).

----------

Поляков (13.01.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> как минимум нам нужна. да и все ж таки планет где есть жизнь, гораздо меньше чем каменных шариков без атмосферы. и трассу тоже не построят. может просто резервацию или заповедник устроят. а может просто терраформируют на свой лад и заселят своими жизненными формами. а нас людей, в лучшем случае в резервации. как образцы первоначальной биосистемы. в любом случае я сильно удивлюсь добрым инопланетянам. все таки и они жители сансары как никак.


По грубым подсчетам, в галактике есть от 100 до 400 миллиардов планет, 17 миллиардов могут быть типа нашей. На всех должно хватить. И, как мне кажется, не стоит проецировать свои опасения на открытый космос: инопланетяне нас выгонят из домов, поработят, загонят в резервации... короче желают нам зла. Они просто могут не признать нас за разумную форму жизни и потравят каким-нибудь антисептиком.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> По грубым подсчетам, в галактике есть от 100 до 400 миллиардов планет, 17 миллиардов могут быть типа нашей. На всех должно хватить. И, как мне кажется, не стоит проецировать свои опасения на открытый космос: инопланетяне нас выгонят из домов, поработят, загонят в резервации... короче желают нам зла. Они просто могут не признать нас за разумную форму жизни и потравят каким-нибудь антисептиком.


тоже вариант. а могут просто использовать как домашнюю скотину. ну как породы собак к примеру. мясная порода людей,  декоративная порода людей, служебная порода людей, ну и так далее.
пс. на эту тему у Стругатских есть роман "Питомец"

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Но тогда без длинных цепей молекул, не будет тел, без тел,  не будет захвата Земли или иных Голливудских развлечений, а контакт будет какой- то другой- полевой, информационный.. (не интересный- и не динамичный, более того- такой контакт вообще прямо сейчас ежесекундный- через нас идут триллионы разных посланий в виде волн и прочего из Космоса).


я конечно не генетик и уж не ученый биохимик. потому и могу ошибиться. но разве не божет в иных условиях жизнь быть к примеру кремние-углеродной (если я правильно запомнил термин) ? имею ввиду что жизнь может быть на других принципах   
 
к примеру ))))))))

----------


## Поляков

> тоже вариант. а могут просто использовать как домашнюю скотину. ну как породы собак к примеру. мясная порода людей,  декоративная порода людей, служебная порода людей, ну и так далее.


Судя по тому, что нас никто, кроме самих землян, не используют нас как домашнюю скотину, мясную, декоративную и служебную породы, инопланетные жители не имеют к нам большого интереса. Космос велик, кому вообще до нас дело есть?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Судя по тому, что нас никто, кроме самих землян, не используют нас как домашнюю скотину, мясную, декоративную и служебную породы, инопланетные жители не имеют к нам большого интереса. Космос велик, кому вообще до нас дело есть?


хотелось бы, чтоб и дальше так оставалось

----------


## Дубинин

> я конечно не генетик и уж не ученый биохимик. потому и могу ошибиться. но разве не божет в иных условиях жизнь быть к примеру кремние-углеродной (если я правильно запомнил термин) ? имею ввиду что жизнь может быть на других принципах


Я тоже не специалист, но слушал лекции по химии, одного известного проффесора, где он как- раз и говорил смеясь о несостаятельности научной фантастики, в плане, что только углерод обладает таким набором электронов на оболочках, что может делать длинные цепи молекул- с другими веществами и с другими атомами углерода. 
Вот нашёл- с 35 минуты))

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.01.2014), Влад К (13.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Кстати про углерод,- это ещё один аргумент в сомнение, о существовании адов и неких тел грешников там замерзающих или наоборот. (Да в не невозможности там иметь тела, а в том, что сама идея о "теле", может родиться у существа в наших земных или похожих условиях- из за свойств углерода и белка соответсвенно. И страдать далее только такие тела могут от жары или холода). Вот и выходит, что концепция тела, и ада, могла родиться только на земле или подобном месте.

----------


## Legba

> Тот, кто Его Святейшество ни во что не ставит, а таких тут, увы, большинство...


Ну да. Представляете, некоторые не верят, когда Его Святейшество называет некоторых Лам - сектантами. Увы...  :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (14.01.2014), Аурум (14.01.2014), Иляна (14.01.2014), Фил (14.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Ну да. Представляете, некоторые не верят, когда Его Святейшество называет некоторых Лам - сектантами. Увы...


Пусть не верят, их дело. Но какое отношение это имеет к обсуждаемым вопросам?  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрон

А вообще, кто-нибудь НЛО видел когда-нибудь?)
Я видел.

----------

Алик (14.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> А вообще, кто-нибудь НЛО видел когда-нибудь?)
> Я видел.


Регулярно вижу.

----------

Дмитрон (14.01.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А вообще, кто-нибудь НЛО видел когда-нибудь?)
> Я видел.


в свое время я уфологом был.

----------

Алик (14.01.2014), Дмитрон (14.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А вообще, кто-нибудь НЛО видел когда-нибудь?)
> Я видел.


Четыре раза видел, каждый раз разные. Кстати, православная церковь, в отличие от официальной науки, НЛО не отрицает. Только относит эти явления к бесовским. Лично в Троице-Сергиевой лавре читал на стенде, где церковные листки вывешивают.

----------

Дмитрон (14.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А вообще, кто-нибудь НЛО видел когда-нибудь?)
> Я видел.


Тема интересная, конечно.
Видел НЛО три раза.
Один раз - днем, в в виде блестящего голубоватого шара с металлическим отливом, достаточно высоко, видело несколько человек. Наблюдался минут 5, потом скрылся, резко улетев вверх.
Второй раз - вечером, классический бельгийский треугольник над городом. Летал очень долго, с полчаса.
И третий раз - ночью, высоко в ясном и звездном небе летала, меняя траекторию и переодически зависая, непонятная шарообразная фигня жёлто-оранжевого цвета.
Все три раза наблюдал НЛО не один.

----------

Алик (14.01.2014), Дмитрон (14.01.2014), Паня (14.01.2014), Эделизи (14.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

Над селом херня летала 
серебристого металла
Очень много в наши дни
Неопознанной херни
 :Smilie:

----------

Aion (14.01.2014), Alex (14.01.2014), Ho Shim (14.01.2014), Legba (14.01.2014), Nyurka (30.06.2014), Pema Sonam (14.01.2014), Алик (14.01.2014), Ашвария (15.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (14.01.2014), Дмитрон (14.01.2014), Кеин (03.02.2014), Паня (14.01.2014), Поляков (14.01.2014), Сергей Ч (14.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрон

> в свое время я уфологом был.


После уфологии в буддизм пришли?

----------

Эделизи (14.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

НЛО (Неопознанный Летающий Обьект) увидеть - не проблема. Потому что не каждый летающий объект случается распознать - это может быть болид (читай - метеор/метеорит), военная авиация, вертолёт; оптические аномалии (типа теней на облаках) и прочее. За детство, проведённое на кольском полуострове, мне этих НЛО довелось много повидать - но это в основном спец-авиация была. 

Давайте уж сразу - кто с зелёными человечками встречался? Делириум тременс не в счёт, практика дэватов семейства Карма - тоже.

----------

Фил (14.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> После уфологии в буддизм пришли?


нет. был еше один промежуточный этап

----------


## Алик

> НЛО (Неопознанный Летающий Обьект) увидеть - не проблема. Потому что не каждый летающий объект случается распознать - это может быть болид (читай - метеор/метеорит), военная авиация, вертолёт; оптические аномалии (типа теней на облаках) и прочее. За детство, проведённое на кольском полуострове, мне этих НЛО довелось много повидать - но это в основном спец-авиация была. 
> 
> Давайте уж сразу - кто с зелёными человечками встречался? Делириум тременс не в счёт, практика дэватов семейства Карма - тоже.


Кто встречался, подписку о неразглашении дает  :Smilie: 
 А что такое спецавиация? На Кольском только морская авиация , дальние бомбардировщики, транспортники  и истребители ПВО стояли в Советские годы. Беспилотников тогда и в помине не было.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кто встречался, подписку о неразглашении дает 
>  А что такое спецавиация? На Кольском только морская авиация , дальние бомбардировщики, транспортники  и истребители ПВО стояли в Советские годы. Беспилотников тогда и в помине не было.


Под спец-авиацией подразумевал как раз военную авиацию с транспортниками в общем. Но на кольских ВМБ это всё не новость и удивляет только детей.

----------


## Алик

> Под спец-авиацией подразумевал как раз военную авиацию с транспортниками в общем. Но на кольских ВМБ это всё не новость и удивляет только детей.


НЛО любят над военными объектами крутиться,нет, чтобы над театрами и музеями летать, им военные базы да атомные объекты подавай  :Smilie: .

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, православная церковь, в отличие от официальной науки, НЛО не отрицает. Только относит эти явления к бесовским.



Вот ведь анитья...  :EEK!:

----------

Vladiimir (15.01.2014), Алик (14.01.2014), Влад К (29.01.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Делириум тременс не в счёт, практика дэватов семейства Карма - тоже.


Ну чо же Вы сразу все каналы-то перекрыли?!

----------

Alex (14.01.2014), Алик (14.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (14.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну чо же Вы сразу все каналы-то перекрыли?!


Почему же все? Остался центральный!  :Wink:  Шизофрения.

----------

Фил (14.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Иришка_Л

Филипп Перхов:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VQak...2F6DB&index=43
Тема инопланетян начинается где-то на 15-й минуте. Перед этим он говорит, собственно, одно: все мы, люди, едины, все мы одинаковы, независимо от пола, расы, религии, образования, дохода, положения в обществе и прочих вторичных вещей. Все мы часть вселенной. И когда мы, наконец, встретимся с инопланетянами, то окажется, что и они в сущности такие же люди, как мы. Вот, собственно, его мысль. Очень жаль, что дату встречи Далай-лама так и не назвал. Хотя, может, он её и знает. Так или нет, он сказал, что будет рад встретиться с ними и пожать им руки… или что там у них вместо рук

----------

Влад К (26.01.2014)

----------


## Кауко

> *Далай-лама рассказал студентам США, что ожидает встречи с инопланетянами*


Такое чувство, что форум пытаются превратить в отстойник дешёвых сенсаций. Понимания нет, но радостно готовы повторять. Его Святейшество говорил о том, что форма не важна, важно сознание (хотя и оно тоже не особенно важно, если нет бодхичитты). В этом есть очень глубокая мудрость, а "лайт-популизм", как выразился наш небуддистский друг - целиком на совести таких вот "интерпретаторов". 

В общем, каждый понимает (или наоборот) шутки Его Святейшества сообразно тяжести собственных омрачений.

----------

Нико (02.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> . . . будет рад встретиться с ними и пожать им руки… или что там у них вместо рук



. . .
"... Висотою як конячка,
Мало аж три ніжки,
А вочі так світилисі,
Як в баби небіжки.
. . .
Руки мало як грабельні
І міцні, нівроку;
Якась біда причеплена
Із правого боку..."
. . .
(Коломийки від пана Лемка "Як я здивсі з інопланетянами")

----------

Алик (27.01.2014), Нея (27.01.2014)

----------


## Егор С.

из какого это фильма?

----------


## Нико

В общем, каждый понимает (или наоборот) шутки Его Святейшества сообразно тяжести собственных омрачений.

----------

Ашвария (03.02.2014), Сергей И. (03.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014)

----------


## лесник

> *Далай-лама рассказал студентам США, что ожидает встречи с инопланетянами*


Если вы посмотрите полную версию этого выступления, видеозапись которого доступна в интернете, вы увидите, что он говорил, на самом деле, о чем говорит всегда: буддизме, сострадании и т.п., а инопланетян привел просто в качестве примера. Журналисты просто вырвали цитату из контекста, иначе расставили акценты и слепили "сенсацию". Как в известном анекдоте:

"Папа Римский прилетел с визитом в Париж. К трапу самолёта сразу подбежали журналисты:
– Скажите, как вы относитесь к парижским борделям?
– А что, в Париже есть бордели? – спросил Понтифик.
На следующий день все газеты Парижа пестрели заголовками: "Первые слова Папы Римского на французской земле: "Есть ли в Париже бордели?""
 :Smilie:

----------

Aion (03.02.2014), Nyurka (30.06.2014), sergey (03.02.2014), Vladiimir (03.02.2014), Александр Сергеевич (03.02.2014), Алик (03.02.2014), Влад К (03.02.2014), Нико (03.02.2014)

----------

